# World's Tallest Bank/Financial Sector Skyline Clusters



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Inspired by a "bank headquarters" thread, this one is about bank/financial tower built form, gathered together in a relatively small cluster/footprint (within a few blocks as opposed to spread across a city). Please include visuals. I'm guessing *NYC* might be number 1 but perhaps Chinese cities are in play. The towers don't necessarily have to be headquarters, but it helps ;-).

Toronto
Since one of the tallest, densest financial districts in the world is now largely obscured in traditional waterfront shots, here's a drone screenshot reminder. In a few blocks, there are *22* *'branded' bank/trust/financial towers* (obviously financial institutions are not sole occupants). Despite official/nominal "headquarters" status elswhere for a couple, these represent the largest Canadian operations.

The screenshot captures about half of the list:
*TD Canada Trust* (lower left) - *TOTAL*: *2
RBC* (Royal Bank Plaza is across from Canada Trust) - 2 + 1 (blue LED roof right of centre) + 1 new building a few blocks south not visible) - *TOTAL: 4
CIBC* (silver Commerce Court bottom centre/historic Commerce tower in front of it ) 2 + 1 (CIBC Square Phase 1 topped out a few blocks south) - *TOTAL: 3*
**a supertall is proposed on the CC site plus phase 2 of CIBC Square
*TD *(Mies tallest is centre of pic - 6 buildings from 100m to 223m)* - TOTAL: 6
BMO *(tallest at 298m right side of pic/2nd tower not visible) - *TOTAL: 2
SCOTIABANK *(tallest at 275m lower right centre side of pic/2nd historic tower and 3rd u/c not visible)* - TOTAL: 3
BMO *(tallest at 298m right side of pic/2nd tower not visible)* - TOTAL: 2

22 built and u/c (+ 2 proposed)*









SOURCE


----------

